
Palringo Instant Messenger Comes to the iPhone - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/palringo_instant_messenger_comes_to_the_iphone.php
======
Tichy
Just a guess: does readwriteweb take on "sponsored" articles quite frequently?

~~~
zacharye
Palringo's new pr firm is very well-liked and respected. Expect to see a lot
about them in the coming months...

